# Nurgle Daemon Prince



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Bell of Lost Souls have released images of an upcoming forgeworld release.



Bigred said:


> As a Grandfather Nurgle player, and card-carrying member of the Death Guard, you can only imagine my inner gurgling of fetid appreciation.
> 
> As we can see here, it appears to be some type of Daemon-Prince of the Lord of Decay and his rotten man-servant. It is painted, so the model made it past the prototype phase. As for whether its just a one-off test, or a production model headed our way as part of an upcoming book (say Siege of Vraks:3) we just don't know.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Hmm. To be honest, their GUO is a better sculpt.


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

that cant be new you cant give a demon prince a gun any more so why make a new sculpt with one??


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Could represent the wind of Chaos psychic power. Still, it looks pretty good.


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

Where is the Changer of Ways? I demand it! (also my fav is still the keeper of secrets model).

Nice model though. I wouldn't expect no less from FW btw.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I like how it is similar in features to the GUO, keeps them tied together in a way. Nice looking model.


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

The barrel of poison on it's back really sealed it for me. Very Nurgle, very awsome. Now if only they weren't totally overpriced, I might consider picking one up.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

I like that a lot; very Nurgle-ey. 
Might have to consider starting that all Nurgle army i've been thinking about...


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

*posting from work*

I like the barrel, and the skin round the guts is nice...I think for me it's the face, it just doesn't work for me.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

I didn't like it at first but when you look think about the larger scale of it the sculpt seems to "work" better. It'll be easier to judge once we've seen bigger pictures, the fine detail in the resin makes all the difference.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Revelations said:


> The barrel of poison on it's back really sealed it for me. Very Nurgle, very awsome. Now if only they weren't totally overpriced, I might consider picking one up.


There's a really cool Nurgle Baneblade conversion (I think, I'm more into Fantasy than 40K) with a barrel of entrails and bits and stuff in a similar fashion. It's awesome.

As for this model, I prefer the GUO but it's cool regardless. I quite like Nurgle actually; reading Malus has made me want a Warriors of Chaos Nurgle-based army...


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Syph said:


> There's a really cool Nurgle Baneblade conversion (I think, I'm more into Fantasy than 40K) with a barrel of entrails and bits and stuff in a similar fashion. It's awesome.


You mean the Plaguereaper:










And yes, it's pretty cool...


----------



## Kaizer (Aug 14, 2008)

I really dont like it, first FW model I didn't love at first sight.

I got the old nurgle daemon prince from fall of medusa 5, and I think its awesome. I really hope the new FW one will get some great fluff, else its just waste of good nurgle modeling.


----------



## Izual (Dec 30, 2007)

Svartmetall said:


> You mean the Plaguereaper:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




that is one nasty... nurgle thing. haha


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of this fella, he's definately Nurgle, but the bloated big papa Nurgle has been done. I think they really missed out on a thin reaper like Mortarion DP. Could have been awesome.

I'm sure he'll sell though, but I'll not be getting him.


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

Personally I like it. He'll probably be a special character of sorts. What I want to know is what does his little minion do???


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

It probably needs a lot more conversion work once you buy it, cuz that tub on its back has already been seen on the Plaguereaper, so you probably have to make one yourself. But all in all, the guy looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry for going off topic but has anyone herd anything about the new plastic Plaguebears that are suposed to come out soon?


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

[if]http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/ndprotate.htm[/if]



Forgeworld Newsletter said:


> This bloated mound of putrescent flesh represents a particular horror whose history and rules will be presented in our forthcoming Imperial Armour Volume Seven: The Siege of Vraks Part 3, but can also be used to represent your own Daemon princes, Greater Daemons or offer an alternative Great Unclean One, (see Codex Chaos Space Marines and Codex Daemons). The Daemonic Herald of Nurgle, a distorted, slug-like figure with rusted augmetics can also easily be used in a variety of roles such as a Chaos Sorcerer or Nurgle spawn.


----------



## b.anthracis (Nov 18, 2008)

Might be a nice model for Ku'Gath. He has a shooting pie


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

....errrm.... No thanks.. Great sculpt but I defiantly do not think its headed in the right direction as far as CSM is going let alone Nurgle.

But thats just my 2 cents

Chaosftw


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

b.anthracis said:


> Might be a nice model for Ku'Gath. He has a shooting pie


agreed, the little minion i think is supposed to be a herald









also if you dont like the head, get/make another one, its not attavhed to the body


----------

